# adjusting pocket doors



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Got a client who has a 12 yr old home. 4 pocket doors, all dragging on the ground at one end or the other. I need that little wrench! or some such thing - gonna have to remove the trim on one side, and swing the door out so I can get access to the hanger bolts.

Is there anything else that will work here if I can't find that wrench?

thx

Laurie

lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

check at your hardware store.
They usually have replacement parts along with that wrench


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

I picked up a set of xtra long handled, xtra long headed needle nosed pliers at HF for a bout $7. Haven't tried them on a pocket door but wish I had them for when I had worked on them.(That's about ALL HF is good for but just the same) 

As far as "the wrench" must of been sleeping in class when they talked about it. I've never seen or used said wrench and haven't seen anyone with one.

Maybe THAT'S why so much cussing was involved!:wallbash:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats why i always screw in one side of the head jam instead of nailing it. Then no trim needs to be removed.Even though the painters still want to fill the screw holes!!
But i would check the store as mentioned by gus


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

jtpro said:


> I picked up a set of xtra long handled, xtra long headed needle nosed pliers at HF for a bout $7. Haven't tried them on a pocket door but wish I had them for when I had worked on them.(That's about ALL HF is good for but just the same)
> 
> As far as "the wrench" must of been sleeping in class when they talked about it. I've never seen or used said wrench and haven't seen anyone with one.
> 
> Maybe THAT'S why so much cussing was involved!:wallbash:


The wrench usually comes with the pocket door kit, at least with the johnson door kit:thumbsup:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

D.Foster said:


> *Thats why i always screw in one side of the head jam instead of nailing it*. Then no trim needs to be removed.Even though the painters still want to fill the screw holes!!
> But i would check the store as mentioned by gus


Another tip. I always use a small washer and drywall screw to screw the wrench up inside the head at the end of the track. That way if I need to readjust later, the wrench is always there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks guys :thumbsup: I do have some long handled "bent nose" needle nose pliers, so that might do the trick. My backup plan is to go to a dedicated kitchen hinge/hardware store in Richmond (bout 30 miles from me) I think they have the gadgets.

f all else fails, gotta small piece of metal, bend, file beat 

Laurie.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

go to a door supplier or whereever sells pocket doors and ask them for the wrench.
I keep a few in my trailer for this reason


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

well it went great, 4 doors turned into 7 doors! LOL I just removed the "head" stop, which gave me access to the nuts/hangers. pinned it back on, little bit of filler and on to the next one. Two doors I had to completely remove (one was missing the bogey wheels, other the bracket was torn off) client went out and got the wheels (first at home depot, they sold him the wrong item, so to a local lumberyard where they had the right item) They fed me pizza for lunch too  great day!

6 1/2 hrs, 350 man I need more clients like that 

Laurie.

P.S. the long needle nose pliers with the bent nose worked like a charm, particularly for the "top" nut. Bottom nut I was able to use a skinny 7/16 wrench.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

You were lucky, it seems every pocket door I've fixed had the head run over the legs.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Mrmac204 said:


> They fed me pizza for lunch too  great day!
> 
> 6 1/2 hrs, 350 man I need more clients like that
> 
> ...


I BELEIVE the proper/polite thing to do is to have shared said pizza with those of us that were "here" for you!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:YEAH PIZZA:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

IF IT WAS EASY..anyone could do it.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

WarriorWithWood said:


> You were lucky, it seems every pocket door I've fixed had the head run over the legs.


well it did, the stop is about 5/16" thick x 3/4 wide- cut the paint on the outside with a sharp utility knife, then pryed it off from the inside- slowly! this stuff bends, so I was able to bend it enough to get one end out, then it was just a matter of wiggling it out of the opposite end. Original installer used about 3 18 ga nails per piece.



jtpro said:


> I BELEIVE the proper/polite thing to do is to have shared said pizza with those of us that were "here" for you!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:YEAH PIZZA:clap::clap::clap:


you want me to send pizza all the way to Florida???? oooookkkkk then, but it'll be cold LOL




mics_54 said:


> IF IT WAS EASY..anyone could do it.


Ya! its what keeps trades guys goin!


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Mrmac204 said:


> well it did, the stop is about 5/16" thick x 3/4 wide- cut the paint on the outside with a sharp utility knife, then pryed it off from the inside- slowly! this stuff bends, so I was able to bend it enough to get one end out, then it was just a matter of wiggling it out of the opposite end. Original installer used about 3 18 ga nails per piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT the first time I ate cold pizza:laughing: (EVEN a local delivery!)

and YET I keep my "girlish figure" :whistling

Glad it turned out 4 ya.:thumbup:


----------

